# Usb-serial adapter



## mghis (Mar 10, 2010)

I will buy an usb-serial adapter for my old dumb terminal, because my PC doesn't have a serial port.
Have I to configure my kernel for working with the adapter?
If yes, how can I do?

Thank you for any answer​

I'm a new member, I hope to post in the proper item.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 10, 2010)

A good number of them seem to be supported in GENERIC, you should be able to just plug'n'play (as we used to say in the 20th century).

From /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC (amd64 doesn't have u3g(4) in GENERIC):

```
# USB Serial devices
device          u3g             # USB-based 3G modems (Option, Huawei, Sierra)
device          uark            # Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
device          ubsa            # Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
device          uftdi           # For FTDI usb serial adapters
device          uipaq           # Some WinCE based devices
device          uplcom          # Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
device          uslcom          # SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
device          uvisor          # Visor and Palm devices
device          uvscom          # USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS
```
Best of luck, I bought a super cheap rs-232 adapter that works fine with uplcom(4).


----------



## mghis (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you very much ! 
You completely solved my problem !

*Thanks again!​*


----------



## Magneto (Aug 18, 2011)

Im not sure if all adapters will work as plug-n-play but the USB to Serial adapter I bought does, simply plug it in and its ready to go.


----------

